# substitute for seachem root tab ferts?



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

anything out there cheaper and well recommended? $10 a pack is just killing me. anyone uses anything other than this that shows the same or better results??


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have not personally used them, but others have used Jobes fern & palm spikes 16-2-6 with good results.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

does that have anything tha will alter h20 quality? i've seen them at the hardware store. people told me osmocote root tabs then break it apart but was not fortunate to find them. i have fish also in the tank so i don't want to poison them.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If it stays under the substrate you'll be fine. The only bad thing in them is urea. You'll also get faster dissolution if any of the fert is exposed directly to water so you'd end up with higher concentration levels.

I've used them safely in my 50g. You just have to make sure you're good with where the plants are as the root tabs can get disturbed when you uproot and replant.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

urea = ammonia, hmmm i have a good 50 fish in my tank (characins). might be a good idea but i don't want to risk it. how many fish do you have in your tank currently where you use jobe's plant sticks?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

At the time I had about 40 fish in there. I'm not using them anymore as I don't have any heavy root feeders.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Robert at AB was selling some root tabs also. You might look into those. I don't know the price or their make-up.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

i bought jungle labs plant food tabs for $5, it comes in 24 packs although they do not carry as much nutrients as seachem's and only lasts for about a month rather than 3 months. i've been looking at aquariumplant.com's own plant tabs but can't find the elements they're carrying. heh.


----------

